# HELP! Looking for a spot on the Scioto



## johnstd2 (May 14, 2009)

Hello all and thanks in advance. Let me first introduce myself. Im David and this is my first post. Me and my buddy are going fishing on the Scioto for flat head this Saturday. We are looking going south. Im in Columbus so, how far south and from shore or boat. I did see another post that someone asked where to put in s. Scioto and didnt see an answer. What ever help I can get is better then what I have to go on now. Load me up on what ever you can give. Again thanks.

David


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Not trying to ruin youre trip, but the flatheads are spawning, so the bite will be very slow for the next 4- 6 weeks.

Good luck if you go.


----------



## johnstd2 (May 14, 2009)

flathunter said:


> Not trying to ruin youre trip, but the flatheads are spawning, so the bite will be very slow for the next 4- 6 weeks.
> 
> Good luck if you go.


Thanks! I figured as much. We just want to get out and try a new area. I have fished almost my whole life but for large cats I have been fishing for them for the last year and a half. I got "hooked" when I went out with my friends nephew and was amazed what I saw that night. I still fish for other species but mostly cats now. Like me and my buddy say *"better to have boat @$$ then chewed @$$"* from the wife and kids you know what I mean. We will still go just need to know how far south we need to go, like down to Circlevile?


----------



## Coaster (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a boat launch to the Scioto in Circleville. It's off Route 22, less than a 1/4 from 23.

I've never used it but I see trailers parked down there all the time.


----------



## johnstd2 (May 14, 2009)

Coaster said:


> There is a boat launch to the Scioto in Circleville. It's off Route 22, less than a 1/4 from 23.
> 
> I've never used it but I see trailers parked down there all the time.


Thanks! Is that a good area?


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you launch from the gravel ramp just north of the rt 22 bridge you'll probably be better off going north from there. Depending on the type of boat you have it might be tough going south under the bridge. The best spots in that immediate area are probably north of the bridge anyway. Good luck!


----------

